
Translation of the Warning from Twitter to the French Crypto Activist - ColinWright
I&#x27;ve done a free translation of the warning sent to the French Crypto Activist - links in the comments here.  I would welcome and appreciate any corrections by people more qualified than I.
======
ColinWright
Twitter message:
[https://twitter.com/chiffrofete/status/675613946078982144](https://twitter.com/chiffrofete/status/675613946078982144)

HN submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722402)

Comment with translation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10722586)

Also included here:

 _As a precautionary measure, we wish to inform you that your Twitter account
is one of a small group of accounts that may be the target of an attack by
state sponsored agents. We think that these agents (who may be associated with
the government) are seeking to obtain emails, IP addresses, and /or telephone
numbers._

 _At the moment, we don 't have proof that they have access to your account
details, but we are actively pursuing our enquiries. We hope to have more
details to give you, but we are not at present able to provide more
information._

 _It 's possible that your account has not been specifically targeted by these
suspicious activities but we hope to tell you more as soon as possible. We are
conscious that this situation could have particular importance if you tweet
using a pseudonym. If you would like advice concerning the protection of your
identity on the internet, these pages ... will be of particular interest to
you._

------
detaro
Seems like tons of people have posted receiving those, in several countries
(I've seen at least posts from US and Germany). No further details.

